# pellets you bought



## kinglew (Dec 16, 2007)

let list brands of pellets price  purchased from  how they burn ash clinkers etc...
tsc supply 207 a ton 
lockport ny 
HARDWOOD HEAT
lots of ash  and clinkers 
less heat out put then lingestic
buyers remorse....


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Dec 16, 2007)

actually im running some of the hardwood heat in my unit right now, seem to be burning just fine , although i do agree they do not give off as much heat as the lignetics (which are my favorite) they are close and are far from the lowest output brand ive run. might just be a batch that may have gotten damp at some point , this can happen if improperly stored , even before you or the store gets them.


----------



## kinglew (Dec 16, 2007)

check out the ash build up with hardwood heat pellets .i will not buy them again.


----------



## Estarrio (Dec 16, 2007)

I just switched to Lignetics as well and I'm liking them so far.

I burned a couple of bags of Fireside Ultra and didn't have any problems...but again, i only burned a couple of bags.

I bought 2 tons of Energex and I can't wait until they are gone.  I have to take a hammer and chisel to the burnpot after two days of burning Energex.  In addition to the clinker buildup, the bags contain a large mess of sawdust in each bag compared to the other brands that I've tried.  The pellets are also smaller and seem to sneak through the auger more quickly..Right now, I'm alternating between those and the Lignetics until the Energex are finally gone...

This is my first year burning pellets, so these are all I've tried again.  The lignetics were a bit pricey, so I may try a few individual bags before committing next year.  I'd love to see a pellet brand rating resource...though, I suppose individual results will vary based on a number of factors...


----------



## kinglew (Dec 17, 2007)

this is a start if we get more post about pellets it may help people buying pellets


----------



## tinkabranc (Dec 17, 2007)

I read on here somewhere that the Fireside at HD are the same
as Energex.   I am trying out Fireside, Energex and NEWP Canadian
this season and have not decided which I like best yet as my 
stove can burn em all.

You have to burn the different brands yourself to find a favorite.
What you like the next person may not.


----------



## deadeye316 (Dec 17, 2007)

how are new englands pellets, Im about to order 9 tons for me and my dad.


----------



## Xena (Dec 18, 2007)

deadeye316 said:
			
		

> how are new englands pellets,
> Im about to order 9 tons for me and my dad.



Between last year and now I've burned almost 4 tons of
the NEWP Canadian (green lettered bag).  My stove runs
excellent on them.


----------



## petejung (Dec 18, 2007)

I bought a ton of Somerset from TSC @ about @229/ton.  They seemed to burn really nice, and had low ash.

Bought a tone of Pennington from HD @ $219/ton.  They are extremely dusty and leave a lot of ash.

Heat output seems about the same between the two brands.


----------



## mkmh (Dec 19, 2007)

deadeye316 said:
			
		

> how are new englands pellets, Im about to order 9 tons for me and my dad.



I've had good luck with those 3 years in a row. I burn the hardwood ones (red lettering) and find them to burn cleanly, producing minimal ash. The theme i've heard out here is that people prefer the NE softwoods to the NE hardwoods, but I think generally they produce high quality pellets across the board.


----------



## PutnamJct (Dec 19, 2007)

This year it is Barefoot. Very clean, low fines, low ash.
Last year mostly Dry Creek. Not as clean, low fines, above average ash.


----------



## fletchtb (Dec 19, 2007)

You can go here to see what other people are paying for pellets: https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/fuels 

I really like the Fuel Price Reports, but they don't seem to get as much use as they should. I always fill out a price report when I purchase pellets or anytime I come across a price, but I am the only one who has ever posted a price from the state of Vermont.

Anyway, I am currently burning Boreal Pellets that I bought from my dealer this past summer for $205 a ton. This is a softwood pellet from Quebec that I am not happy with. Last year I bought 3 tons of Boreal pellets and they were awful. They were very dusty, sooted up the stove, produced a lot of clinkers and the heat output was awful. I ended up doing a 50/50 mix with the 3 tons of LG Granules pellets (which I love) in order to get significant heat output. I swore I would never buy Boreal Pellets again. Fool me once, shame on you...

This summer I go to buy 3 tons of pellets and my dealer is out of the LG pellets. He only has Boreal at the time, but swears they are better this year. He even has an open bag in the shop to show people how different this year's pellets are. They were a lot less dusty. They were a more consistant and shorter size compared to the previous year. They were a little darker in color. They looked like a completely different pellet. My dealer tells me they burn even hotter than the LGs and that he loves them. I bought three tons on his word.

They are less dusty and more consistant in size, but the heat output is still terrible compared to the LGs and they still form large clinkers quickly and soot up the stove pretty quickly. They are better than last year, but I will NEVER (probably) buy Boreal Pellets again. Fool me twice, shame on me...


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Dec 19, 2007)

Are any of these pellet manufacturers large enough where they have more than one plant?  It seems like different plants would have slight differences in the final product.  Maybe somebody in GA would have better luck with brand X then somebody in MI because they came from different plants.  I've heard of similar things happening all sorts of things that are manufacturered.  The strangest one yet was asphault shingles...

Matt


----------



## derrickp (Dec 19, 2007)

tsc supply 207 a ton
lockport ny
HARDWOOD HEAT 

I bought the Hardwood Heat Pellets as well from TSC, the produce a ton more ash than my Pinnacle brand pellets and I go through a 40 pound bag of Hardwood Heat much quicker than a bag of Pinnacle Brand.

Derrick


----------



## mkmh (Dec 30, 2007)

Just picked up 3 bags of Narragansett wood pellets from my ocal Ace Hardware store. 4.99 per bag, so a decent price for this time of year. They smell very good (like pine) and seem to be of the softwood variety. A little too soon to tell what the qualoity is, but so far no issues in my Hastings, about 1/2 way through my first bag. 

Looks like they're made in Rhode Island, so it is nice to see that every variety i've tried this year was produced within 200 miles of my location.


----------



## wilbilt (Dec 30, 2007)

Home Depot
Blazer Pellets (www.wowpellets.com)
$239/ton

The first batch I bought burned pretty cleanly, with good heat output.

I bought 25 more bags a few weeks ago from a new shipment at HD.
LOTS of ash and buildup, lower heat - probably due to the clogged burn pot.


----------



## Estarrio (Dec 30, 2007)

wilbilt said:
			
		

> Home Depot
> Blazer Pellets (www.wowpellets.com)
> $239/ton
> 
> ...



The pellets that I had been using were building a wall of impenetrable klinker on my burn pot.  I cleaned off what I could and ensured that the holes were ash free...but my burn pot was never the same.  It got to the point where I was very unhappy with the heat output and I had to clean the stove every 24 hours due to burnpot overflow...

I finally decided to try a few unconventional items to try to get the build-up off of the burnpot.  I settled on a tool that I couldn't imagine living without.  I've been using a wood chisel to get any hard clinker build-up off of the burnpot.  It is the only tool that I've found that effortlessly restores the burnpot to like-new condition.  As a result, my stove is burning better than I remember it working brand new.  The klinkers are under control, the heat output is amazing and my burnpot is not overflowing with ash...even when the holidays caused me to be lax in my routine cleaning schedule.


----------



## blanc12 (Dec 30, 2007)

bought 2 ton of energex that I cant wait to be gone. They seem to give me clinkers.
I have burned Cornith and found them to be great. they burn hot and no clinkers little ash.
Got some green heat form Walmart. I think they come from the new Ashland ME. plant and they burned pretty clean and hot.
Also have burned Penningtons from walmart. Had to sift these before burning. quite a bit of ash. but were just ok.


----------



## minnow (Dec 31, 2007)

I've used Dry Creek, Lingnetics and Cubex.  Lignetics had the least amount of dust and burned very well.  DRy Creek had a fair amount of dust but also burned well.  Cubex has the least amount of dust but has a lot of ash, at least twice as much as the other two brands and creates a lot of klinkers on my Harmon burn pot. I need to scrape the pot every day or the build up is really difficult to remove.   I'll not be buying Cubex again.  
Unfortunetly, Lignetics are very hard to find around here.


----------



## Michele (Dec 31, 2007)

We bought a ton of "Clean Energy" pellets and so far these are the best we've used this season. ($211 a ton at Lowes in Waterford, CT) Not alot of ash build up and no clinkers, great heat output.  I can go a little longer between stove cleanings with these pellets which makes me oh so happy!


----------



## wilbilt (Jan 1, 2008)

Estarrio said:
			
		

> The pellets that I had been using were building a wall of impenetrable klinker on my burn pot.  I cleaned off what I could and ensured that the holes were ash free...but my burn pot was never the same.  It got to the point where I was very unhappy with the heat output and I had to clean the stove every 24 hours due to burnpot overflow...
> 
> I finally decided to try a few unconventional items to try to get the build-up off of the burnpot.  I settled on a tool that I couldn't imagine living without.  I've been using a wood chisel to get any hard clinker build-up off of the burnpot.  It is the only tool that I've found that effortlessly restores the burnpot to like-new condition.  As a result, my stove is burning better than I remember it working brand new.  The klinkers are under control, the heat output is amazing and my burnpot is not overflowing with ash...even when the holidays caused me to be lax in my routine cleaning schedule.



I pulled the pot today and cleaned it. Since I used to be an automotive technician, I have a few tools designed to scrape carbon from cylinder heads. I used a carbon scraper that is made up of many "fingers" that are sharpened on the end.

It worked very well to remove the buildup, and I wire-brushed the pot afterward for good measure. I lit the stove a few minutes ago, and it is burning very well. I will include the scraping technique in my future cleanings....Thanks!


----------



## jed12674 (Jan 1, 2008)

I bought 2 ton of Empire Pellets (made by Associated Harvest Co. in LaFargeville, N.Y.) with my stove. Dealer sold them to me for $240.00 per ton. Dealer normally sells them for $272.00 per ton. Bag claims: Premium wood pellets, Low ash content, Made with natural hard woods. No other ratings on the bag, like ash content percentage or sodium, ect. I have burned all of them and they burn ok, and seem to produce good heat, but produce a lot of ash and after 2 days the burn pot has a very thick and hard ash build up that starts to plug up the air ports in the burn pot. Also these pellets have a lot of dust. I have just purchased 2 tons of Dry Creek pellets at $229.00 per ton. So far there is less ash, less build up in the burn pot, and little dust in the bags. Heat from these pellets maybe just a slight bit more than the others, but it is hard to tell right now due to the outside temperature being alittle warmer. Tonight is suppose to be down in the teens maybe colder, so it should show then if they burn hotter or not. I know about how well the empire pellets heated at that outside temp. so i'll see if the dry creek does the same or better or worse. Hope fully better. I also did a little test on each pellet by breaking them down by soaking each with a little water. The dry creek came apart quicker but had mostly larger particals, the empire pellet took forever and I actually had to break it apart and it had more finer particals. Don't know how much that really means, but I thought I'd add that in here. Anyone else try doing this?


----------



## minnow (Jan 2, 2008)

jed12674 said:
			
		

> I bought 2 ton of Empire Pellets (made by Associated Harvest Co. in LaFargeville, N.Y.) with my stove. Dealer sold them to me for $240.00 per ton. Dealer normally sells them for $272.00 per ton. Bag claims: Premium wood pellets, Low ash content, Made with natural hard woods. No other ratings on the bag, like ash content percentage or sodium, ect. I have burned all of them and they burn ok, and seem to produce good heat, but produce a lot of ash and after 2 days the burn pot has a very thick and hard ash build up that starts to plug up the air ports in the burn pot. Also these pellets have a lot of dust. I have just purchased 2 tons of Dry Creek pellets at $229.00 per ton. So far there is less ash, less build up in the burn pot, and little dust in the bags. Heat from these pellets maybe just a slight bit more than the others, but it is hard to tell right now due to the outside temperature being alittle warmer. Tonight is suppose to be down in the teens maybe colder, so it should show then if they burn hotter or not. I know about how well the empire pellets heated at that outside temp. so i'll see if the dry creek does the same or better or worse. Hope fully better. I also did a little test on each pellet by breaking them down by soaking each with a little water. The dry creek came apart quicker but had mostly larger particals, the empire pellet took forever and I actually had to break it apart and it had more finer particals. Don't know how much that really means, but I thought I'd add that in here. Anyone else try doing this?




My experience is that you'll like the Dry Creek.  I used them the last two years.  They do have a little more dust then the other brands I've used but do burn hot and clean leaving little clinker build up in th pot.


----------



## krooser (Jan 2, 2008)

Here in Wisconsin Marth makes a hardwood pellet that sells for around $176.00 per ton (local stove co. buyers club price). I have had a lot of ash from these as well as lots of clinkers.

Now I'm burning a few bags of Fireside Ulta pellets and they seem to be much cleaner although, at $255.00 per ton, they are pretty expensive. The local dealer bags his own brand of softwood pellets, Uncle Jed's Cold Remedy, and these sell for about $195.00 per ton. I think I'll buy a ton later this week.

this is my first year heating with pellets and I'm pretty happy finally having a WARM house and lower heating bills!


----------



## drizler (Jan 2, 2008)

[quote author="fletchtb" date="1198042002"]You can go here to see what other people are paying for pellets: https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/fuels 

I really like the Fuel Price Reports, but they don't seem to get as much use as they should. I always fill out a price report when I purchase pellets or anytime I come across a price, but I am the only one who has ever posted a price from the state of Vermont.

I don't get a lot of use with it either.   I think a lot of the time its hardly worthwile reporting it when you buy like I do.   I grab a lot of em when I score a deal.   I got 3 tons of pellets at Sams club a few weeks ago for $3.88 / bag $190 / ton and it wasn't worth reporting as they were out a couple days later.  Thats how they operate.    Ya gotta grab em when you see them or you are SOL.  I notice that you can't ever see much of anything in there referring to Northern NY and Northern Vt.


----------



## davevassar (Jan 2, 2008)

I was burning Barefoot. I bought a ton in late November. Some clinkers, alot of ash. I would clean every 2 days. I had tried New England Canadian, wasn't happy with the heat output. I have also tried Lignetics, seemed to produce good heat, however not as much as the Barefoot.

Right now, I bought 10 bags of LGs. It's supposed to get real cold tonight and tomorrow. Down in the single digits. We'll see how they perform as far as heat output. when I was burning Barefoots, and it got real cold in December for a couple days straight, they kept my house nice and toasty warm.

I'm hoping the LGs perform as well, lower amount of ash and no clinkers.


----------



## Nickolai (Jan 11, 2008)

So far I've only used the Home Depot brand pellets in my stove, and only about 4 bags. The last bag I put in had tons of sawdust in it, not sure why so much because the others didn't.

I bought a bag of pellets called Northern from a nursery nearby. Are these the same Cubex pellets you're talking about, the bag had this site on it.  www.cubexpellets.com

I haven't burned them yet, but I'm concerned with why they don't have the ash content on them like the HD ones do. They're also about 50 cent's more a bag @ $4.99, but I"m looking for the higher quality pellets, not necessarily the cheapest.


----------



## johnnywarm (Jan 11, 2008)

davevassar said:
			
		

> I'm hoping the LGs perform as well, lower amount of ash and no clinkers.




Dave how they do???


John


----------



## krooser (Jan 13, 2008)

I've now used about 10 bags of Fireside Ultra's thru my St. Croix and I'm pretty impressed with them...good heat and very little ash. I've now got some Uncle Jed's from my local store and will try these before I buy another ton. 

My pick-up is in my shop and I can't haul many bags of pellets in a Mustang, either!


----------



## MainePellethead (Jan 13, 2008)

krooser said:
			
		

> I've now used about 10 bags of Fireside Ultra's thru my St. Croix and I'm pretty impressed with them...good heat and very little ash. I've now got some Uncle Jed's from my local store and will try these before I buy another ton.
> 
> My pick-up is in my shop and I can't haul many bags of pellets in a Mustang, either!



I bought a ton of Fireside Ultras 3 days ago....and i have  only burned almost 3 bags of them and I agree....They burn good and low ash and i have had no clinkers at all so far. Getting good heat out of them as well.  Would buy again.


----------



## rabidhunter66 (Jan 13, 2008)

being new to this whole thing it sounds like there can be quite a bit of varience from lot to lot within the same company. Does anyone know what some of their QA guidlines would be throuout the industry if there is any? What does it cost per ton for the companies to make these on average? How are they graded and is it industry wide standards? I am not looking for goverment standards by any means in fact I am all for Uncle Sam keeping his dirty lil fingers out of it Or am I climbing up the wrong tree...Maby one brand of stove can burn one type of pellet great (high heat no ash or clinkers) and in another brand crappy heat all ash and the burn pot is clinker solid?


----------



## johnnywarm (Jan 13, 2008)

rabidhunter66 said:
			
		

> being new to this whole thing it sounds like there can be quite a bit of varience from lot to lot within the same company
> 
> 
> Maby one brand of stove can burn one type of pellet great (high heat no ash or clinkers) and in another brand crappy heat all ash and the burn pot is clinker solid?





This what i'm finding out. this is my second year. I'm burning "Green team". it will be the last time.

John


----------



## gw2kpro (Jan 13, 2008)

rabidhunter66 said:
			
		

> being new to this whole thing it sounds like there can be quite a bit of varience from lot to lot within the same company. Does anyone know what some of their QA guidlines would be throuout the industry if there is any? What does it cost per ton for the companies to make these on average? How are they graded and is it industry wide standards? I am not looking for goverment standards by any means in fact I am all for Uncle Sam keeping his dirty lil fingers out of it Or am I climbing up the wrong tree...Maby one brand of stove can burn one type of pellet great (high heat no ash or clinkers) and in another brand crappy heat all ash and the burn pot is clinker solid?



Here you go.  It's a like to the Pellet Fuels Institute site.  When you buy pelelts, if it has the PFI symbol on the bag, they conform to PFI standards.  If you go to the "Institute info" link on this site, there is a "prpposed PFI standrds" link that has the info you're looking for.

http://www.pelletheat.org/2/index/index.html


----------



## Nickolai (Jan 13, 2008)

Well I just started burning the Northern Bear Necessities brand pellets and I think I might stay with them. They put out more heat than the Home Depot brand pellets and burn more consistently. The ash content is about the same I think. Only downside is they cost a bit more per bag at 4.99.


----------



## MainePellethead (Jan 13, 2008)

Nickolai said:
			
		

> Well I just started burning the Northern Bear Necessities brand pellets and I think I might stay with them. They put out more heat than the Home Depot brand pellets and burn more consistently. The ash content is about the same I think. Only downside is they cost a bit more per bag at 4.99.


Who sells the northern bear necessities brand though??  They may not be around  this neck of the woods maybe?


----------



## Nickolai (Jan 13, 2008)

They're made by Cubex, which is a partnership with Lauzon Flooring from here in Ontario and Quebec. The pellets themselves are made in Wawa Ontario I believe. 
You may be able to find them near you, I got them from a plant nursery that heats with a pellet furnace.


----------



## PutnamJct (Jan 14, 2008)

davevassar said:
			
		

> I'm hoping the LGs perform as well, lower amount of ash and no clinkers.



I burned about 1/2 ton of LG last year, they were as good or better then the Dry Creek.


----------



## MainePellethead (Jan 14, 2008)

Nickolai said:
			
		

> They're made by Cubex, which is a partnership with Lauzon Flooring from here in Ontario and Quebec. The pellets themselves are made in Wawa Ontario I believe.
> You may be able to find them near you, I got them from a plant nursery that heats with a pellet furnace.


Thanks....I'll see if I can get ahold of a bag or two to try....


----------



## davevassar (Jan 14, 2008)

johnnywarm said:
			
		

> davevassar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The LGs did ok. It dipped down overnight to 69 in the house. they burnt clean though. I bought a bunch of bags of Fireside Ultras. Burnt them last night, overnight low was around 28, the house didn't go below 71. The heat output is awesome. I'm going to clean it tonight. I'll let you know if there are any clinkers etc.


----------



## johnnywarm (Jan 14, 2008)

The LGs did ok. It dipped down overnight to 69 in the house. they burnt clean though. I bought a bunch of bags of Fireside Ultras. Burnt them last night, overnight low was around 28, the house didn't go below 71. The heat output is awesome. I'm going to clean it tonight. I'll let you know if there are any clinkers etc.[/quote]



Cool! Thank you. John


----------



## davevassar (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm burning Fireside Ultras from now on. I like them and they are a bit cheaper than the others I have been buying at stove stores. There is another post on here where I explain what I have seen with them.


----------



## Justaddwater (Jan 16, 2008)

I'll be the odd ball here.

I'm burning Country Boy "White Lightning" Pellets.  No Joke!!

Premium grade 100% oak. Made from kiln dried oak saw dust collected during the manufacturing process of solid oak hardwood flooring. MFG. By Southern Kentuky Pellet Mill. They are a member of PFI.

No soot on glass.

No ash/clinker, to speak of.

Burn very HOT!

No dust

Consistant pellet size.

First ton was free with purchase of stove .

Second ton I paid $197.00

XXV


----------



## Philip (Jan 16, 2008)

Justaddwater, have you tried Somerset pellets?  They are also made in Kentucky out of hardwood.  I'd be interested in your comparison of the two if you have.  I only got five bags of Country Boy pellets from my stove dealer and I thought at the time that they burned hotter than the Somerset.  However, I first noticed the formation of hard deposits on the sides of the burn pot liner when I was burning the Country Boy White Lightning pellets. Now that I'm burning the Somerset, I'm still getting a small amount of hard buildup so I don't know that they are any different in that respect.


----------



## davevassar (Jan 16, 2008)

Any ideas if Country Boy has a website to see if they have any retailers in my area?


----------



## johnnywarm (Jan 16, 2008)

davevassar said:
			
		

> Any ideas if Country Boy has a website to see if they have any retailers in my area?




southernkentukyhardwoodflooring.com I just sent them an email about CT and Mass.

john


----------



## StoveMiser (Jan 16, 2008)

I bought a ton of *InstantHeat* pellets from a stove dealer for $235 that said (lied) they burn as good as the Dry Creek and Allegheny pellets he carries. After burning about 10 bags, the heat is poor. Seems to burn about half as hot as the Somerset pellets I burned previous. Lots of ash and klinkers too. Very dissapointed...


----------



## Justaddwater (Jan 17, 2008)

Philip said:
			
		

> Justaddwater, have you tried Somerset pellets?  They are also made in Kentucky out of hardwood.  I'd be interested in your comparison of the two if you have.  I only got five bags of Country Boy pellets from my stove dealer and I thought at the time that they burned hotter than the Somerset.  However, I first noticed the formation of hard deposits on the sides of the burn pot liner when I was burning the Country Boy White Lightning pellets. Now that I'm burning the Somerset, I'm still getting a small amount of hard buildup so I don't know that they are any different in that respect.



Hi philip,

No I have not tried Somerset, but my local TSC sells them. 

I can tell you that my stove dealer is trying Somerset in his personnel stove and on show room. He told me, for what this is worth, that the white lightning were hotter but he felt Somerset were close. The reason he is trying Somerst was due to availability. With the housing market in a slumb it sounds like fewer people will be installing hardwood floors and he felt he may have a problem getting white lightning in the future.


----------



## CygnusX1 (Jan 17, 2008)

I've had the best luck with Comfort hardwood pellets.

Good heat output, low ash.

Barefoot and LG also have worked good for me.

Stay away from PA Pellets, outrageously high ash contact and poor heat. Maybe I got a bad batch, but the ton I bought is awful.


----------



## PutnamJct (Jan 17, 2008)

PA Pellets were absolutely horrible for me too. Bought a few bags last spring. Filthy, tons of ash. Yuk!


----------



## I4Favre (Jan 17, 2008)

My neighbor bought some PA Pellets as well last year and said the same thing, never again.  Too much ash and no heat.  I try to stick with Wood Pellet Co. or Allegheny.  Wood Pellet Co. being my favorite.  Would like to try Barefoot or Countryboy though.  They are both sold locally.  Just afraid to switch from my normal, dependable pellets.


----------



## PutnamJct (Jan 17, 2008)

Friend of mine was an Allegheny only burner. He has an older "picky" stove that only liked to burn certain pellets. Our local dealer had Barefoot cheaper this spring and he tried some. He now has Barefeet like me


----------



## johnnywarm (Jan 17, 2008)

PutnamJct said:
			
		

> Friend of mine was an Allegheny only burner. He has an older "picky" stove that only liked to burn certain pellets. Our local dealer had Barefoot cheaper this spring and he tried some. He now has Barefeet like me




I just got a ton of "clean energy". Has anybody ever used theses??


----------



## CygnusX1 (Jan 17, 2008)

PutnamJct said:
			
		

> PA Pellets were absolutely horrible for me too. Bought a few bags last spring. Filthy, tons of ash. Yuk!



Well, at least I know I didn't get a bad lot. I have 1/2 ton left, I've been mixing them in with my Bearfoots to burn them off.


----------



## PutnamJct (Jan 19, 2008)

When it was hard to find pellets a few years back, I was trying all different brands from different sources. Probably tried 10+ brands (Kentucky Komfort, LG, The Home Despot brands, Lowes, Generic ones at Sams Club ,etc) The PA were definitely the worst. Can't stress how crappy they were! I was half expecting a dead beaver to fall out of the bag at some point! And that would have really sucked!!


----------



## redhat (Jan 19, 2008)

I just bought 8 tons of NEWP that were produced in their new plant in Schuyler, NY.  So far I've been very pleased with the quality.


----------



## johnnywarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Clean energy By lowes dont burn as hot as The Green team i have.


----------



## krooser (Jan 20, 2008)

AwsumSS said:
			
		

> krooser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Uncle Jed's I'm burning now don't quite have the heat output of the Fireside Ultra's but they are pretty clean with no clinkers...but the Fireside Ultra's have been the best so far..


----------



## ootski (Jan 20, 2008)

A friend of mine swears by Lignetics and found his at Tractor Supply Co.  I am new to the game and not sure what is good or efficient yet  jh


----------



## bearpause (Jan 31, 2008)

This year I got what I thought was a ‘bargain’ on PA Pellets - oops.
$199 /ton, but enough ash to clog the pot in two days.

Burned almost exclusively Empire Pellets the previous two years -
good heat, low ash - I could run the stove three days or more between cleanings.
about $238 - $250 ton


----------



## ootski (Feb 1, 2008)

Using InstantHeat Pellets from  I think PA  about 200.00  almost NO clinkers  minimal ash and good heat  Still new at this and trying to figure things out but am happy so far.......


----------



## SJones (Feb 1, 2008)

started the season with energex at 250 a ton.Good heat but real dirty.Started to get low on them so bought a few bags of diffrent brands to try something different.Grabbed a few bags of fireside from home depot,really like these,good heat and pretty clean in my stove.Someone mentioned in a earlier post they thought energex and fireside was the same pellet.IMO i dont think so.energex would make my glass black in a few hours.fireside doesnt do this,in my stove at least.Went back to HD yesterday and bought a ton of fireside for 179.For that price i dont see how one can go wrong.If i had a place to store them ide go pick up a couple more ton for next year.


----------



## steamguy (Mar 1, 2008)

I'll be an oddball here, looks like most posts are from the East coast. :cheese: 

I have burned Bear Mountain:
Good heat, but tons of fines (had to build a cleaner) LOTS of ash and sooty glass unless you use lots of air.
$220/ton from Mom and Pop local feed store

Golden Fire:
a little less heat than Bear Mountain, almost NO fines, very low ash; you can run less air without sooting up the glass.
$230/ton from Mom and Pop local feed store


----------



## Delta-T (Mar 1, 2008)

Have burned multiple tons of pellets through a bunch of stoves (harmans and whitfields) and have good results from following brands, take into consideration that transportation,storage and the number of times the pellets are moved will effect the amount of fines.
New England Wood Pellets (Red Label-Made in Jaffrey NH)
Northern-Lauzon(produced by Cubex)
Allegheny
Quality (softwood)
Eagle Valley (softwood)
Armstrong (softwood)

I find that the softwoods generally have less clinkering but a lil more ash. The whitfileds seem to enjoy the softwoods more than the hardwoods. 
Always inspect your pellets to make sure they have a shiny surface to them. If they are dull thaey probably have been exposed to some moisture. All pellets should be about the same density (41 lbs/ cubed foot) and similar in heat output if they are not falling apart or something. I have seen 2 peple with the same stove prefer different pellets and have the same opinion of the other guys choice. I burn many tons (5-6) and know people who burn even more (up to 13 tons) and have no qualms using any of the above mentioned pellets. I'm sure even the pellets I have had bad experiences with burn great in some stoves and I always consider the fact that I could have gotten a bad ton (it takes about 1 shovel full of sand to ruin an entire ton) so I'd rather not talk bad about any product.


----------



## CygnusX1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Has anyone tried Eastern Embers? I've seen them for $250 a ton, but haven't heard if they're good or not.


----------



## WestonFire22 (Mar 15, 2008)

I burned 2 tons of Marth this winter ($230/ton), then went through about 3/4 ton of Fuel King ($3.49 bag) and just recently picked up a few bags of OHP, Ozark Hardwood Products, ($4.49/bag).  Just trying to get through the first year.  I started with the 2 tons, unsure of how much I would burn.  

Being the first year with the stove, the Marth and Fuel King seemed to burn pretty good.  I would completely clean the stove once or twice a week, with daily cleanings of just the burn pot.  I would say the weekly cleaning yeilded about 1 to 1 1/2 coffe cans full of ash for both the Marth and Fuel King.  Will see this week how the OHP burn, they say they are 100% Oak sawdust.  They have a different color and smell than the other two brands and didn't seem to have hardly any fines in the bag.  The Fuel Kings probably had the most fines of all 3 brands.

Bruce


----------



## notflighty (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm trying to use up some Energex pellets now; they're terrible.  I have to scrape clinkers out of the burn pot every day.  I used some Boreals earlier in the season and they seemed to work fine.  I love my Enviro EF2.  It's simple and easy to use.


----------

